# PML and HiPa drive in trouble



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

And with that, the Volvo Recharge project which was going to be based on PML's hub motors must also be dead. It wasn't going anywhere anyway. The guy who was running the project said a production vehicle was over a decade away. You snooze, you loose.


----------

